# more on the evils of monsanto



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

_cross-posted in diggin' in the earth forum_

http://www.organicconsumers.org/mons...ving031405.cfm

Quote:

Monsanto, the world leader in genetically modified grains, is pursuing fines and jail sentences for farmers who use their seed in noncontractual ways-such as saving it and sowing it the next season.
http://www.organicconsumers.org/toxi...zine031705.cfm

Quote:

A House Agriculture committee has rejected three bills that would have banned or restricted use of the farm herbicide atrazine. Critics of the weed killer had argued that new scientific studies show the chemical causes reproductive deformities in frogs, and is linked to low sperm counts and some cancers in humans.
http://www.organicconsumers.org/Poli...ange031405.cfm

Quote:

Vietnamese plaintiffs have condemned a US court's decision to dismiss their legal action against manufacturers of Agent Orange during the Vietnam War.
google results for "monsanto" just from commondreams.org


----------



## CraftyMommaOf2 (Mar 23, 2004)

wow. that's just...wow.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

eh...
bump


----------



## aira (Jun 16, 2004)

My friend who is a geneticist told me that monsanto is now seeking legal action against small organic farmers who have found their franken-crops cross-pollinated with the natural varieties - against the farmers' wishes. The basis they claim is that these farmers are using patented crop technology without paying royalties to monsanto...

I haven't looked to see if this story is available online... Just heard it from my buddy...


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

Monsanto takes the cake as the most evil company on earth.

74 year old Canadian farmer Percy Schmeiser got sued by Monsanto because some of their GE canola plants were found by their private investigators growing on his land. He protested and it was accepted they had blown there in the breeze, it was an accident, but Monsanto still insisted he pay royalties to them!!!!

As someone has said, it was like a burglar breaking into your house, smashing things up, then requiring you to compensate them!

Unfortunately the Canadian Supreme Court found in favour of Monsanto, that Schmeiser had infringed patent rights. On a technicality he was able to get out of paying a penny, but the legal precedent had been made.

What was interesting to me also, was hearing (I read this in The Ecologist magazine) that he wants to go organic because all his farmer friends have died of cancer, and cancer rates are so high in the little towns around there because of the sprays.


----------



## orangebird (Jun 30, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *aira*
My friend who is a geneticist told me that monsanto is now seeking legal action against small organic farmers who have found their franken-crops cross-pollinated with the natural varieties - against the farmers' wishes. The basis they claim is that these farmers are using patented crop technology without paying royalties to monsanto...

I haven't looked to see if this story is available online... Just heard it from my buddy...

I don't know where to find the story online but it's true, I believe they started suing the farmers years ago.

Monsanto is the biggest evil bunch of people ever.


----------



## intentfulady (Dec 31, 2003)

Ok
I Hate These Guys

How The **** Do I Avoid Supporting Them In Any Way?


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

MONSANTO SUCKS!!!!!

The best way to avoid supporting them is to eat non genetically modified and organic food. and to avoid rbST treated cows when buying your dairy products.

otherwise, anything else, most likely has some form of monsanto in it.


----------



## InfoisPower (Nov 21, 2001)

Just a note, recombinant bovine growth hormone (rBGH) is not approved for use in dairy cows in Canada. Monsanto lost that one with Health Canada. Sorry to say the Health Canada worker that blew the whistle on Monsanto lost his job at Health Canada.







:


----------



## brookely ash (Apr 9, 2003)

A local dairy in the Pacific NW also won a battle with monsanto and now has hormone free dairy cattle!!

YAY!!!

little steps....


----------



## boden (Dec 1, 2004)

It is so strange to me that you can patent a plant and control its reproduction. Are animals next? Than humans? I have a problem with any attempt to control reproduction.

Jennifer.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw an article yesterday, but didn't think to post it to this thread.... it was about most corn gluten being from GE corn and not being sold in Europe because of it, even in livestock foods... let me see if I can find the article again, maybe it's still in my history or something.

eta - still looking, but I found this nifty link:
http://www.organicconsumers.org/monlink.html


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

AHA!
http://www.reuters.com/newsArticle.j...toryID=8194744

Quote:

U.S. exports of corn gluten feed and brewers grains, a by-product of ethanol, would have to be certified by an internationally-accredited laboratory to show there is no presence of Bt-10 maize, a GMO that is not authorized in Europe.

...
Green groups said the proposed measure amounted to an effective ban on European imports of U.S. maize-based animal feeds for the foreseeable future.


----------



## katja (Apr 13, 2004)

Just had to mention--FIL plays golf w/the ceo of Monsanto. They're friends! Everything about that company makes me sick, and I have a hard time holding my tongue.


----------



## saritasmile (Sep 5, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boden*
It is so strange to me that you can patent a plant and control its reproduction. Are animals next? Than humans? I have a problem with any attempt to control reproduction.

Jennifer.


Have you seen the movie "The Corporation"? They talk about this. There is other Monsanto info in there too. You have to watch to the end tho, otherwise you'll be thinking of finding another planet to live on.


----------



## Aquaduct (Nov 27, 2003)

I have been wanting to see that film for a while. I heard it is amazing. It was released for such a short time here in New Zealand. Maybe I'll have to read the book instead.

Wow, Katja, what a small world. Your FIL must be pretty ....conservative and thoughtless.


----------



## member (Apr 15, 2002)

Ugh! Monsanto takes the cake (they prolly want to patent it as well).


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

and on a related note:
Governments Meet to Eliminate 12 Persistant Organic Pollutants


----------



## mamamillie (Jul 22, 2003)

Just wanted to post this (from the link a organic consumers left earlier in the thread) in case anyone missed it:

Quote:

Organic and Natural Product Companies
Associated with Monsanto
•Brand Name(s): Arrowhead Mills, Bearitos, Breadshop, Celestial Seasonings, Earth's Best Baby Food, Garden of Eatin, Health Valley, Imagine Foods, Terra Chips, Westbrae, Millina's, Mountain Sun, Shari Ann's, Walnut Acres Owned By: Hain Food Group Principle Stockholders: Bank of America, Entergy Nuclear, ExxonMobil, H.J. Heinz, Lockheed Martin, Merck, Monsanto, Pfizer, Philip Morris, Walmart, Waste Mangement Inc. Significantly Owned By: Citigroup
Wow, I buy Arrowhead mills all the time, as it what my hfs carries (they do not have bulk).







Have I been feeding my family gm organics?
Hopefully, I can lobby her to change brands, if not I will do something else.


----------



## darkstar (Sep 8, 2003)

Ugh, Millie I have seen that list before, it sure makes me angry. I hate Monsanto.

Katja...so sorry about the FIL, anyway that you cant bite your tounge :LOL








darkstar


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

and more...
http://www.organicconsumers.org/monlink.html

click the link, sign the petition!!!


----------



## be11ydancer (Dec 2, 2003)

uke

Garden of Eatin'? Healthy Valley? Arrowhead Mills? Is there no escaping it??? I think I had something to eat today from each of those brands. And I thought I was doing better to avoid Monsanto-tainted foods.


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

http://www.organicconsumers.org/monl...ganiccompanies

Quote:

Organic and Natural Product Companies
Associated with Monsanto

•Brand Name(s): Arrowhead Mills, Bearitos, Breadshop, Celestial Seasonings, Earth's Best Baby Food, Garden of Eatin, Health Valley, Imagine Foods, Terra Chips, Westbrae, Millina's, Mountain Sun, Shari Ann's, Walnut Acres

...

•Brand Name(s): Cascadian Farms, Muir Glen

oops, sorry. didn't realize this was already posted!


----------



## stafl (Jul 1, 2002)

new study on the dangers of RoundUp
http://ehp.niehs.nih.gov/members/2005/7728/7728.html

Quote:

Here we show that glyphosate is toxic to human placental JEG3 cells within 18 hr with concentrations lower than those found with agricultural use, and this effect increases with concentration and time or in the presence of Roundup adjuvants. Surprisingly, Roundup is always more toxic than its active ingredient.
...
Our studies show that glyphosate acts as a disruptor of mammalian cytochrome P450 aromatase activity from *concentrations 100 times lower than the recommended use* in agriculture
...
Roundup may be thus considered as a potential endocrine disruptor. Moreover, at higher doses still below the classical agricultural dilutions, its toxicity on placental cells could induce some reproduction problems.


----------



## mamakay (Apr 8, 2005)

You know, if there really is such a thing as the Illuminati, Monsanto is probably it, or a huge part of it.
I know paranoid conspiracy theories aren't too helpful in activism, but these guys do seem to be taking over the world in an unconventional way.


----------

